# Suche Relais mit 6 Wechselkontakten



## olitheis (19 Mai 2009)

Guten morgen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Relais mit 6 Wechslern und 230 Vac Spule. Auf dem Bild sieht man das Original-Relais und wie wir uns bis jetzt geholfen haben. Da teilweise wie gesagt 6 Wechselkontakte benötigt werden, verwende ich 2 Kleinrelais mit je 4 Wechslern, da ich solche nicht mit 6 Wechseln finden kann.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch einen guten Tip, wo ich 6 pol. Kleinrelais in der Bauform bekommen könnte.
Ach ja, hätte ich fast vergessen:
Und ich suche noch Zeitrelais, bei denen die  Verzögerungszeit mit einem abgesetzten Poti einstellbar ist (quasi Ferngesteuert). 
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## TommyG (19 Mai 2009)

Moin,

welcome on Board

Also Schokolade, was Spannendes und was zum Spielen habe ich net, aber:

RS Bestellnummer256-1434 					 					MarkeTyco Electronics 					 					 					Hersteller-Teilenummer6-1393801-3 					 					 					Katalogseite 						 						1 -  						 					1221

Link: http://de.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2561434

Dort findest Du auch das Zeitrelais:

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/04fc/0900766b804fc29c.pdf

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/00c5/0900766b800c5bb8.pdf

und hier, auf der Seite 3 ganz oben:
http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0113/0900766b80113651.pdf

Aso, Sufu von RS und die Möhrenfelder Kollegen sind supi. Auch der Lieferservice !!

Wenn Du's innerhalb ne halben h bestellts, also bis 14.00, dann hast Du's morgen auf dem Tisch. No fake !!

Greetz, tom


----------



## olitheis (20 Mai 2009)

Hallo TommyG,
vielen Dank für die Links. Ich bräuchte nur bei den 6 Wechslern einen etwas höheren Schaltstrom (so ca. 5A). 
Nochmals Danke
Oli


----------

